

Ask HN: Review My Weekend Project, MagicalMoFo: Startup Coverage Syndicated - smalter

http://magicalmofo.com<p>Hi HN.  I came across this post on HN, http://blog.traindom.com/places-where-to-submit-your-startup-for-coverage/, detailing where to submit your startup for coverage, mentions, and backlinks.  It was somewhat effective -- received over 50 reviews, mentions, tweets, and backlinks, got a few hundred visitors, and a handful of people signed up.  But it took 3-4 hours, mostly because it was really boring. Copy, paste, copy, paste, etc etc.<p>I wanted to make it easy for early startups to get this basic web coverage, and that resulted in Magical MoFo.  You fill in all the fields that these review sites require just once, and Magical MoFo will syndicate you out to 20+ sites.<p>I'd love to hear your thoughts, especially whether this would be of use and what you think of the price point.  Thanks!
======
pierrefar
Gotta love the co-founder reviewing the service as a happy customer:

 _I have been very pleased with my own work. I syndicated my startup by hand
and got over 50 reviews, mentions, tweets, and backlinks. I got a few hundred
visitors and a handful of signups. But it took me awhile and it was godawful
boring. I wish I had met the Magical MoFo earlier! My fingers would be less
withered and my hair less grey._

~~~
smalter
The other option I considered was syndicating MagicalMoFo itself to a bunch of
those sites, using MagicalMoFo, then using their reviews as social proof back
on MagicalMoFo.

------
veb
It's a nice idea. Perhaps though, you could have a listing of startups who
have used your service. For example, the other day I was looking to see if
there's any new startups in my city (I'm in New Zealand). Sadly, I couldn't
find much, nor for the rest of the country.

~~~
smalter
thanks, veb! unfortunately, we've only had a couple of paid customers. but
perhaps the social proof issue is the most glaring so i'll work on that. if
you submit your startup, and i do a good job, you could write great things
about me and i'll put it on the site.

------
smalter
clickable: <http://www.magicalmofo.com>

------
bgurupra
what is the full form of MoFo? I know of only one and that doesn't seem
applicable here

~~~
smalter
It's "motherfucker," but said in a joyous way. The name was inspired by a
David Blaine documentary marathon. After blowing getting his mind blown a
magic trick, some dude called David Blaine a "magical motherfucker."

